# Music for... *Ehem* Setting the "mood".



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 26, 2011)

So I'm making a CD for setting a... Romantic mood, shall we say? Any song suggestions for it? 

So far I've only got one song I definitively want on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Zf1Q5hW8o The Beatles - She's So Heavy

I'm also considering something off of Led Zeppelin II, but I dunno which song yet. 

Any other song suggestions? Any genre is fine, as long as it gets across the same atmosphere.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

why do you need music at all
if its to drown the bitch out just tape over her mouth idk

i dont think girls get turned on by music but anyways
[yt]iuXkhE0VMcw[/yt]
mmmmm


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

Anything by Jamiroquai.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

no offense but if shes making you make a mix-tape in order to fuck her she aint worth fuckin. It's a god damn vagina not a fucking royal castle.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey man, us vagina-possessing people like fucking to music. Don't dis.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Hey man, us vagina-possessing people like fucking to music. Don't dis.


I don't udnerstand it
what, do you guys not like hearing moaning?


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't drown anything out. It's just nice to hear Thom Yorke or Jay Kay encouraging me to be a complete degenerate.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I don't drown anything out. It's just nice to hear Thom Yorke or Jay Kay encouraging me to be a complete degenerate.


get your gf to call you that mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

She can't when she's gagged


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> She can't when she's gagged


oh sweet jesus im getting the vapors


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]xat1GVnl8-k[/yt]
Must-have.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-zP66eSLto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivYIR-nazXA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRFmnAw1siY


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]BQcsM8437EM[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;YM-qjsuJItc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM-qjsuJItc[/video]

I'm :I'ing so hard right now.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeMeDihwyrg&ob=av2e

:V


----------



## Lunar (Aug 26, 2011)

I dunno about others' preferences, but personally, I think "Pour Some Sugar On Me" by Def Leppard and Billy Squier's "The Stroke" would be good ideas. 
Or if you're looking for something sweet, you could try "Love Will Keep Us Alive" by the Eagles.


Radiohead said:


> She can't when she's gagged


...Why, internet.  Why.


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

You shook me all night long by AC/DC.

The Stroke by Billy Squier.

And "Closer" by Nine inch nails for some dirtier sexin'.

EDIT: I almost forgot Ludo's "Anything for you". A bit fast paced for the actual act, but is nice to hear before or during foreplay.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 26, 2011)

Red Light Special-TLC


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no offense but if shes making you make a mix-tape in order to fuck her she aint worth fuckin. It's a god damn vagina not a fucking royal castle.



What makes you think this is under coercion? I like having music myself. Also, vaginas are pretty cool, jussayin'.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty much any tool song for me. Or slow underground grungy techno. Not that shitty dubstep crap. 

Personally it makes it fun if you want try and keep pace with the beats of the music. BUMP N GRIND BBY


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Pretty much any tool song for me.


[yt]cYzo6NJBKco[/yt]
(couldn't find the original clip)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 26, 2011)

Cerb you make me sad


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Cerb you make me sad


I try :V


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 26, 2011)

[yt]s1XozsBN5Z4[/yt]


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 26, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> ...Why, internet.  Why.


Why would you have it any other way?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 26, 2011)

Mars Volta's Eriatarka, but most of their non-acoustic songs are like perfect. Also, if you have no staying power, Five Per Cent for Nothing by Yes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 27, 2011)

Blah.
Music just takes away from hearing your partner.
I don't get it.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 27, 2011)

The Champs - _Tequila

_Because that's probably how you got them into the sack in the first place


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 27, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Blah.
> Music just takes away from hearing your partner.
> I don't get it.


I imagine it helps a lot if you're shy
Or if your walls are thin and you don't want to be overheard c:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 28, 2011)

Liquid DnB is sexy as fuck
[video=youtube;H0eUbJFHNeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0eUbJFHNeQ[/video]
[video=youtube;PRmyN_u4TX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRmyN_u4TX0[/video]
And house or techno is always good if you're feeling less um... romantic
[video=youtube;f4iThY-yUOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4iThY-yUOA[/video]


----------



## Hir (Aug 28, 2011)

[yt]c3P05luwNDg[/yt]

worked for me


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;gWca1X7nFGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWca1X7nFGo[/video]

>not wanting to fuck to french breakcore
>2011

Don't touch me you filthy casual.


----------



## chapels (Aug 29, 2011)

youre not doing it right unless youre getting real funky and gaye with it. like really gaye. marvin

[yt]RL7VOgkpyfE[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler: The Greatest Multipurpose Song



[video=youtube;vCadcBR95oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU[/video]





Fiesta_Jack said:


> She's So Heavy


We'll see how that works out. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;GPcV1g1wBHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPcV1g1wBHY[/video]

JESUS CHRIST HOW SEXY.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;W46Et7OySPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W46Et7OySPM&amp;feature=related[/video]
I'm a sucker for a guy with a deep bass.

[video=youtube;glhdcJ7K3XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhdcJ7K3XM&amp;list=FLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g&amp;  index=376&amp;feature=plpp[/video]
[video=youtube;p70nS59JJVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p70nS59JJVk&amp;feature=related[/video]
Classics

[video=youtube;P-umWLHSEOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-umWLHSEOs[/video]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2011)

All you need is that one song with the slap bass going "Waka-aowww waka-aowww" and you're set.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;bKYCwtnLj_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKYCwtnLj_8[/video]

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Slend (Sep 5, 2011)

this is probably just b/c i'm weird but i would totally get down to this song
[video=youtube;zdQmgaZB_7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdQmgaZB_7Y[/video]


----------

